
Mystic coolness - prismatic
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/history-coolness-markovits/
======
jthnews
There's a really interesting blog post that discusses an unusual mid 19th
century use of the word "cool": [http://therumpus.net/2011/06/there-is-a-head-
rolling-over-th...](http://therumpus.net/2011/06/there-is-a-head-rolling-over-
the-platform-the-strange-case-of-george-lippard%E2%80%99s-the-quaker-city/)

------
richard_todd
I've recently been enjoying a series of word-history videos on the YouTube
"alliterative" channel. They're very detailed:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Alliterative](https://www.youtube.com/user/Alliterative)
so if you like this kind of article check those videos out. Although, I have
to admit to a certain sadness that comes with being reminded that there's no
"correct English," and given enough years the language I speak will be
considered archaic or worse.

